# Song help - probably for the punk fans...



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

This is doing my head in, I can't remember a song I have in my collection somewhere!

It is a "hidden track", ie one that pops up 10 minutes after the last song on the cd has played. 

I thought it might have been Goldfinger or Millencolin, but gone through all the mp3s and i can't find it, so may not be. 

It is a silly song sung in the style of "Men without Hats" (the safety dance! Lol!) and it is about gathering round and going down to the hollow (or somewhere) to worship Satan. 

Bit of a long shot asking here, but there must be someone on DW that has heard the song. 

A virtual pint for my saviour, meanwhile I'll keep searching my thousands of mp3s!

I can't believe I have forgotten who sung it!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Bump for the daytime crew. :thumb:

Just to help, it is the kind of song you would expect to see Willow (Brit Ekland :argie::argie dancing along to on Summerville on the way to burn the Wickerman....


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

All i'm thinking about now is the bit with britt dancing in the bedroom!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol, i 'd though that might draw in some attention....:lol:


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Shiny said:


> This is doing my head in, I can't remember a song I have in my collection somewhere!
> 
> It is a "hidden track", ie one that pops up 10 minutes after the last song on the cd has played.
> 
> ...


Talk about vague!!!! Any idea of era?


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Eels Mr E's beautiful blues maybe


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Sue J said:


> Talk about vague!!!! Any idea of era?


Lol, it does look vague, but it is one of those songs that if you know it, you will know it 

I honestly thought it was Goldfinger, but i can't find it, so i'm doubting it is them. That would make it 1990s/2000s punk, so more pop punk than 70's punk or the Crass type punk of the 80's.

It's definately not NOFX (although the kind of thing they would do), may be Millencolin (but having checked i don't think it is them either). Not really the kind of thing that Pennywise, Bad Religion etc would do, but they aren't ruled out.

I'm kind of thinking it might be Propagandhi now, will need to check their songs later....



essjay said:


> Eels Mr E's beautiful blues maybe


Cheers, but definitely not the Eels, not got any CDs of theirs. :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh yes! It is Propagandhi's cover of Black Widows "Come to the Sabot"!

Had to pull that out the back of my old brain.

For those who are intrigued....






(Don't hate me! lol!)


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Kurt Cobain? Too late....
P.s. Hate you!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

herbiedacious said:


> Kurt Cobain? Too late....
> P.s. Hate you!


Lol, sorry...

Normal Propagandhi is a bit different -

*LYRICS NSFW AS CONTAINS A NAUGHTY WORD!*






DW has got to love a band who's first LP was titled "How to Clean Everything". :thumb:


----------

